# Myo XP hinge disassembly



## gm268 (May 12, 2010)

Dear all

I have a couple of Petzl Myo XP lights (one old blue one, and one newer grey one), both of which have developed the extremely irritating flex-the-wire-and-it-turns-off problem. The grey one is only a few months old although it has seen some heavy use - I am currently overlanding through Africa.

Having seen on here that it is possible to open and solder in new stronger cables, I would like to do this. Can anyone tell me, however, how to take apart the plastic swivel hinge thing without breaking it (so I can get access to the screws and open the thing)?

Thanks
Graham


----------



## Szemhazai (May 12, 2010)

Check : Myo RXP Mod https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/273504 :wave:


----------



## gm268 (May 13, 2010)

Cheers - I thought I might have to pry open the hinges from the plastic 'backplate' thing before undoing the screws. Clearly not.

Great forum, this. Thanks again.


----------



## hopkins (May 13, 2010)

Szemhazai and gm268
I also own a Petzl Myo Xp , Cree XR-E modified and have replaced the cable for 
a fatigue break in the area where it comes out of the head piece. (twisting is 
maximized there) 

Was thinking about securing (filling, packing) the cable/ hole with some hot glue or RTV to hold the cable firmly, so the twisting forces are spread further along the cable length to prevent this failure from happening again.

Or am I dreaming?


----------



## gm268 (Jun 18, 2010)

Great to hear from someone who has managed to replace the wire. Do you have any tips on what wire to use as a replacement, or on the process more generally? Would be great to hear about your experience...

Thanks
gm268


----------



## Szemhazai (Jun 18, 2010)

1. HQ speaker cable 2x0,75mm
2. Silicon covered industrial cable 2x0,75mm ie. Lapp SILFLEX


----------

